# nvidia drivers & kernel 2.6.20-mm3-rc6, overlay...

## MorningGlory

Na een halfjaar Linuxloos door het leven te gaan begon het onlangs weer te kriebelen, dus besloot ik om Gentoo weer op mijn PC te zetten.

Eigenlijk wilde ik wachten op KDE4, maar het duurt me dus wat lang.

Bij nader inzien wilde ik dus een fatsoenlijk desktop systeem met KDE en mogelijk FluxBox.

Ook zou ik daarbij Reiser4 op een aantal partities willen gebruiken omdat het inmiddels aardig gestabiliseert is en de performence goed blijkt te zijn.

Daarvoor heb ik gebruik gemaakt van een R4 capable Minimal CD en heb ik de iets gerijpte mm kernel (2.6.20-mm3-rc6) gepakt omdat deze Reiser4 ondersteuning al in de kop had.

Na een installie van de basis werkend te hebben, en ook de dualboot met mijn nog bestaande WindowsXP install, vond ik dat het tijd was voor X vond ik.

Aan de slag gegaan en uiteindelijk kom je dan uit bij de nvidia-drivers omdat ik een GeForce 6800 heb.

Vroeger ging dat met nvidia-glx en nvidia kernel ook prima dus dit zou ook prima moeten lukken was mijn idee.

Helaas bleek het tegendeel. De module wil niet compileren.

Nou krijg je in de foutmelding de tip om bij je kernel src "make oldconfig && make prepare" te draaien om het probleem te verhelpen, maar dit werkt helaas niet.

Na wat zoeken kwam ik een topic tegen waarin gezegd werd dat je een overlay moest maken en op die manier een kleine patch door moest voeren aan de laatste nvidia-drivers.

Nou heb ik een overlay directory gemaakt, make.conf aangepast en de ebuild en bijbehorende bestanden van nvidia-drivers daar in gezet.

Toen heb ik met nano de patch overgetikt en de ebuild aangepast, waarna ik deze met ebuild nvidia-drivers digest doorgevoerd heb in mijn portage boom.

Ik dacht: "project geslaagt!", en ging dus nvidia-drivers emergen. Maar dezelfde fout kwam terug, met de melding dat mijn patch failed.

Nou ben ik een beetje een overlay newb en vroeg ik me af wat er precies mis gaat en wat ik dan wel moet doen. 

Als jullie me daarbij kunnen helpen zou dat erg fijn zijn  :Smile: 

Zie ook deze Engelse draad ([SOLVED] nVidia-Drivers compile error (2.6.20-rc6-mm3)) waarin het probleem met de onderstaande patch is opgelost. Daarin staat de methode erg kort beschreven, maar dat is voor mij dus blijkbaar iets te bondig om het goed uit te voeren... Ik heb de draad geschopt in de hoop daar ook wat feedback te krijgen maar omdat deze SOLVED is verwacht ik niet al te veel reacties.

Wie zou me dit wat uitgebreider uit kunnen leggen?

De patch code:

```
--- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0.orig/usr/src/nv/nv.c 2007-01-30 13:18:00.322605763 -0500

+++ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c      2007-01-30 13:19:21.311477171 -0500

@@ -1909,7 +1909,7 @@

         }

         status = request_irq(nv->interrupt_line, nv_kern_isr,

-                             SA_INTERRUPT | SA_SHIRQ, "nvidia",

+                             IRQF_DISABLED | IRQF_SHARED, "nvidia",

                              (void *) nvl);

         if (status != 0)

         { 

```

En de toevoeging aan de ebuild bij src_unpack:

```
${FILESDIR}"/nvidia-drivers-2.6.20-rc6-mm2.patch
```

Als jullie meer info van mij nodig hebben, laat het even weten dan probeer ik deze te vermelden.

----------

## ll4e

Weet je wel zeker dat je de ebuild mét patch compileert? Met emerge -pv nvidia-drivers kun je zien of deze uit een overlay komt (er verschijnt dan [1] ([n])).

----------

